
Major piracy group warns games may be crack-proof in two years - arafsheikh
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/01/major-piracy-groups-warns-games-may-be-crack-proof-in-two-years/
======
ddingus
Great.

We are about to get some great data on the impact of piracy and it's network
effects on both revenue and overall value perception.

On the piracy and network effects, the industry position is lost sales and
complete denial of positives, such as people sharing resulting in purchases
and greater minds are related to the game.

I submit entertainment dollars are largely fixed for the vast majority of
players. Will they just play fewer new games, or will the dollars some how
magically be found, or will they come from other, lower priority entertainment
forms, or...

On value perception, will games remain at $60 plus DLC, or will the value
perception fall as people struggle with inability to archive, trade, etc?

This, coupled with available entertainment dollars may see the price of games
fall, or other entities willing to play differently compete better, attracting
share.

All very interesting to watch.

